# Probleme connexion Internet wifi



## elmiro (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens d'acheter une PC pour ma copine.
Je cherchait donc à le connecter sur notre réseau en wifi sur lequel avec mon mac je n ai jamais eu de soucis.

Ca a marché. Par contre quand j ai voulu me connecter à mon tour avec mon mac sur notre wifi pendant que son ordi etait allumé : Impossible 

Il me donne un message d'erreur en me disant qu il n y a pas d'adresse :

Configuration IP (en titre) et plusieurs chiffres 

de plus des que j essayais de me connecter elle non plus ne sien ne marche plus

Par contre, je viens d'éteindre son PC et la sur mon mac le wifi marche

Alors mystere ?
Si quelqu un a une idée du soucis ce serait sympa de m'aider

Merci par avance


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour

D'après les symptômes, il semblerait que l'adressage du PC sur le réseau local entre en conflit avec le réseau existant.

Il faudrait savoir quelle sont les configurations exactes du Mac, du PC et de la borne Wifi (DHCP/IP fixe, masque de sous-réseau, etc.), et vérifier notamment:
- que le Wifi n'est pas paramétré en "point-à-point" (pear-to-pear), mais avec "point d'accès"
- que les adresses MAC des trois appareils sont bien différentes (normalement elles sont uniques, mais on ne sait jamais)
- que les adresses IP, attribuées manuellement ou via le serveur DHCP de la borne, n'entrent pas en conflit
- qu'aucun paramètre de la borne Wifi n'empêche l'ajout de postes supplémentaires sur le réseau (réduction de la plage d'adresses IP distribuées, réservation d'adresses...)

Pour le troisième point, je pense notamment qu'on a peut-être pu fixer manuellement la même adresse IP sur le Mac et sur le PC (alors que les adresses doivent absolument être différents).


----------



## elmiro (23 Août 2008)

heu par contre j ai pas peut etre pas précisé que je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique donc je sais pas trop comment régler le problème malgré ton aide

Que dois je faire

Merci


----------



## PA5CAL (23 Août 2008)

Je pense que la première chose à faire est de regarder sur la console de ton point d'accès Wifi (une "box" ou autre modem-routeur ?) si le serveur DHCP est activé. La marche à suivre doit être clairement indiquée dans le mode d'emploi.

Ensuite il faut regarder sur le Mac et sur le PC s'ils utilisent une adresse délivrée automatiquement par DHCP, ou si celle-ci est fixée manuellement par l'utilisateur. Sur le PC, ça se trouve dans les Propriétés réseau (voir par ici). Sur le Mac, c'est dans Préférences système>Réseau>(ton adaptateur wifi)>bouton "Configurer">onglet TCP/IP.

Tu regardes et tu nous dis ?


----------



## elmiro (24 Août 2008)

Voilà ce que me dis le mac lorsque le pc de mon ami est connecté sur le wifi et que moi j essaye de m y connecter

Configuration IP:
82.239.236.193 utilisé par 00:18:de:40:ec:c9, serveur DHCP 82.239.236.254

Voilà 

merci à vous


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Août 2008)

Et que dit la configuration du PC ?


----------



## elmiro (24 Août 2008)

le Pc a fixé une adresse ip automatiquement et de plus m'a marqué en bas à droite :
"le systeme a détecté un conflit avec un autre ip"

voilà


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Août 2008)

Il faudrait forcer le PC à abandonner le bail fourni par DHCP (adresse IP + délai d'utilisation).

Dans la fenêtre MSDOS, il faut utiliser la commande "_ipconfig /renew_".

Mais sous Windows, j'avais remarqué qu'Internet Explorer conservait encore un temps la trace des adresse IP abandonnées. Alors il faudra peut-être le quitter et le relancer, insister un peu... voire plus (en fait je ne me rappelle plus ce que je faisais à l'époque sous Windows pour régler ce problème).


----------



## elmiro (25 Août 2008)

j ai essaye de voir dans la freebox rien n a l air de boguer mais au niveau du PC j ai regardé je vois pas trop ce que je peux faire


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Août 2008)

elmiro a dit:


> au niveau du PC j ai regardé je vois pas trop ce que je peux faire


Comme je l'ai indiqué au-dessus:





PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans la fenêtre MSDOS, il faut utiliser la commande "_ipconfig /renew_".


----------



## Allula (16 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai, on peut dire, le même soucis... J'ai une freebox, un iphone 3G, et un PC portable.
Le Iphone a été le premier connecté à la box... J'ai eu le même message sur mon PC et un message d'alerte sur mon mac et plus de connexion internet...
Donc je coupe mon Iphone pour surfer avec mon G5 (mon PC en ce moment est en "vacances"chez un ami dans le besoin). C'est un peu ... lourd!
Suis, comme qui dirait, larguée.
Peut-on me diriger vers un tuto "pour les nuls" pour me sortir d'affaire?
Merci à vous et bonne journée!


----------



## fpoil (16 Septembre 2008)

@ elmiro : vu l'adresse ip que tu cites il faudrait déjà que tu actives la fonction routeur de ta freebox...

Va sur ta console sur free.fr et active le routeur

Sans routeur activé impossible de connecter plus d'une machine à ta freebox

Même pb pour allula semble t il...


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Septembre 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> il faudrait déjà que tu actives la fonction routeur de ta freebox...
> 
> (...)
> 
> Même pb pour allula semble t il...


Mais c'est bien sûr ! Cette condition me paraissait tellement évidente qu'elle ne m'avait même pas traversé l'esprit. 

Une lecture du manuel de la Freebox ou de la description de l'offre sur le site web de Free aurait permis d'éviter ces déconvenues. Mais il est vrai qu'on préfère demander aux autres plutôt que de lire quelques pages pourtant bien instructives...


----------



## Allula (17 Septembre 2008)

Merci Fpoil,
(tu mérites bien le titre de membre d'élite)
Le problème semble bien venir de là (pour moi en tout cas). La fonction routeur n'était effectivement pas activée sur ma free... 
Merci Pa5cal de t'être crevé le c.. mais sache que je suis une grrrrande adepte des notices (vu mes connaissances globales dans ce domaine) et je pensais avoir déjà activé cette fonction lors de l'instal de ma free.


fpoil a dit:


> @ elmiro : vu l'adresse ip que tu cites il faudrait déjà que tu actives la fonction routeur de ta freebox...


On reconnaît le pro quand on le lit 
Merci encore à vous!


----------



## Museforever (19 Septembre 2008)

Et oui, si tu n'as pas le routage d'activé, tu n'as qu'une seule @IP pour plusieurs machines, donc une seule machine peut communiquer à la fois ...


----------



## MacXouille (2 Octobre 2008)

Bien le bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement un Mac OS X dont la *connexion* internet wifi ne marche apparement plus, malgré la petite icône situé en haut à droite indiquant que je suis connecté au *réseau*, ET POURTANT, en utilisant quelque soit un logiciel ( Msn, limewire, mozilla, etc... ) ayant besoin d'une *connexion* internet ne marche pas :hein:, ce qu'on m'a dis, et qui est peut-être vrai, c'est que la carte *réseau* de l'ordinateur à était déplacé, et ne reçois plus ou très mal, la *connexion* internet...

J'aimerais alors savoir d'ou provient ce *problème* quelque peu agacant, :mouais:

J'espère avoir une réponse assez rapide car j'ai extrêmement besoin de ma connexion, merci d'avance !


----------



## fpoil (3 Octobre 2008)

quel mac ? cela marche en ethernet?


----------



## MacXouille (3 Octobre 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> quel mac ? cela marche en ethernet?


 
Bonsoir j'ai déjà essayer en câble Ethernet, malheureusement cela ne marche pas non plus, et c'est un Mac OS X 10.4.10 intel core 2 duo ou alors, http://www.high-tech-info.net/dydyer/News/upload/up/iMac2007b.jpg

J'espère que cela peut vous aidez, merci bien !


----------



## fpoil (3 Octobre 2008)

quel modem ? un routeur ? quel opérateur : free, orange, .... un autre pays ?


----------



## MacXouille (4 Octobre 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> quel modem ? un routeur ? quel opérateur : free, orange, .... un autre pays ?


 
Hmm, un modem "Netgear" et comme opérateur "Orange" !


----------



## MacXouille (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

S'il-vous-plaît, je voudrais une réponse des plus rapides, car j'ai absolument besoin de mon réseau internet pour demain, car j'ai un travail de la plus haute importance à terminer, je ne veux pas vous brusquer, et bien évidement, j'attend une réponse des plus précise, et des moins compliqué, naturellement je vous envoyes ce message par pure sympathie !

Ne le prenez pas mal 

Mes sincères appréciations à MacGeneration.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2008)

Puisque la connexion par Ethernet ne marche pas non plus, il est probable que le problème vienne du modem-routeur (Netgear), de la ligne ADSL, ou encore du fournisseur d'accès (Orange).

Il faudrait reprendre l'installation depuis le début.

Pour plus de sécurité, il vaut mieux venir brancher le Mac dessus à l'aide de la prise Ethernet  (comme ça on évite les problèmes propres au Wifi dans un premier temps).

Ensuite, il faut accéder à la console de paramétrage du modem-routeur, comme indiqué dans le mode d'emploi, à l'aide d'un navigateur Internet (Safari par exemple). Pour que ce soit possible, le Mac doit être réglé sous le même sous-réseau que le modem-routeur.

Si la console est inaccessible, il faut réinitialiser le modem-routeur (la manip est aussi décrite dans le mode d'emploi). 

Ensuite, il faut refaire l'installation propre au fournisseur d'accès:
- entrée du pseudo et du mot de passe correspondant à l'abonnement,
- entrée des paramètres de connexion (encapsulation PPPoE, multiplexage VC, VPI/VCI=8/35 - pour la France)
- activation du NAT et réglage du serveur DHCP

Une fois l'adaptateur réseau du Mac réglé sur DHCP et le bail renouvelé, Internet doit être de nouveau accessible.

Dans le cas contraire, et si le modem-routeur n'a pas déjà été réinitialisé, procéder à sa réinitialisation et recommencer l'opération.

Le paramétrage du Wifi sur le modem-routeur et le Mac peut ensuite être effectué, et la liaison sans fil utilisée.


Si l'absence d'accès devait venir d'un dysfontionnement d'un des éléments du réseau (FAI, ligne ADSL, modem-routeur, Mac), il est évident qu'un problème pourrait survenir dans le courant de l'opération. On aviserait à ce moment-là, car on pourrait alors déterminer plus précisément l'origine du problème.


----------



## MacXouille (4 Octobre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Puisque la connexion par Ethernet ne marche pas non plus, il est probable que le problème vienne du modem-routeur (Netgear), de la ligne ADSL, ou encore du fournisseur d'accès (Orange).
> 
> Il faudrait reprendre l'installation depuis le début.
> 
> ...


 
J'ai du mal à comprendre et j'avous qu'au niveau informatique je ne suis pas doué, si il y a moyen d'expliquer de manière plus simple, je vais néanmoins éssayer... 
J'ai aussi quelque question à poser malgré vos explications : 

- Vous avez parlé d'une installation ( cf : 3ème Ligne ), mais de qu'elle installation ?

- Et quand vous parlez des informations à remettre, c'est sur l'adresse du routeur ? Exemple pour Netgear ( 192.168.0.1 ) 

- Et ces informations sont donné à partir d'un document ou est-ce qu'elles sont partout pareil dans ce cas, pourriez vous me les remettres ?


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2008)

MacXouille a dit:


> - Vous avez parlé d'une installation ( cf : 3ème Ligne ), mais de qu'elle installation ?


Je parle de la réinstallation de tout ce qui concerne l'accès à Internet, c'est-à-dire pour l'essentiel la connexion du modem-routeur sur le réseau du FAI (Orange), et dans une moindre mesure la connexion du Mac sur le modem-routeur. Si les branchements physiques sont réalisés conformément au mode d'emploi, cette installation ne consiste qu'à effectuer des paramétrages logiciels.

Je préconise une réinstallation, même si elle n'est pas forcément nécessaire, car cela permet d'une part de s'assurer que les paramétrages sont corrects, et que l'opération indiquera, en cas de problème, la source probable du dysfonctionnement.



MacXouille a dit:


> - Et quand vous parlez des informations à remettre, c'est sur l'adresse du routeur ? Exemple pour Netgear ( 192.168.0.1 )


Oui, exact.



MacXouille a dit:


> - Et ces informations sont donné à partir d'un document ou est-ce qu'elles sont partout pareil dans ce cas, pourriez vous me les remettres ?


Les informations qui sont spécifiques à l'abonné sont le pseudo et le mot de passe, fournis par Orange (anciennement Wanadoo) dans leur courrier adressée au moment de l'ouverture de la ligne ADSL.

Les valeurs par défaut de l'identifiant d'accès, du mot de passe et de l'adresse IP de la console de paramétrage du modem-routeur (192.168.0.1 dans le cas présent) dépendent du modèle de l'appareil. Ils sont indiqués dans le mode d'emploi de Netgear, mais peuvent être modifiés par l'utilisateur à sa convenance.

Pour une configuration standard, les autres paramètres sont pratiquement toujours les mêmes, quels que soient les matériels utilisés.


----------



## MacXouille (5 Octobre 2008)

Je suis à présent sur que le problème vient du routeur ou de sa configuration, car je suis allé chez un ami à moi avec un PC portable ayant le même problème qui utilisé le même routeur.

Ni aurait-il pas un moyen qui permet d'utiliser internet, n'importe lequel, qui peux être fait dans l'immediat ?

S'il-vous-plaît si vous avez quoi que ce soit faite moi s'en part !


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2008)

La configuration fonctionnait avant, et à moins que le modem-routeur soit tombé en panne, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on ne puisse pas le remettre en route.

Sinon, comme solution de dépannage immédiate, je ne vois pas d'autre solution que d'aller travailler chez quelqu'un qui a un accès Internet, ou dans un cybercafé.


Concernant la manip que j'ai donnée dans mon post #22:
- La console d'administration du modem-routeur est-elle accessible ?
- La réinstallation du modem-routeur a-t-elle été tentée ?
- Est-ce qu'une réinitialisation a dû être faite ?


----------



## MacXouille (6 Octobre 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> - La console d'administration du modem-routeur est-elle accessible ?


 
Oui la console est accéssible, et le routeur n'est pas en panne.



PA5CAL a dit:


> - La réinstallation du modem-routeur a-t-elle été tentée ?


 
J'ai tentée la rénistallation, ou du moin, essayer de faire...



PA5CAL a dit:


> - Est-ce qu'une réinitialisation a dû être faite ?


 
Aucune idée... 

Peut-être que l'idée du routeur qui n'est pas en panne pourrait vous aidez ?


----------



## fpoil (6 Octobre 2008)

le mieux c'est d'aller sur les forums des netgear, bien faits avec des tutos d'installation pour tout les routeurs, en plus des forums francophones : ici


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Octobre 2008)

Le fait que la console du modem-routeur soit accessible prouve déjà que le problème vient bien du réseau extérieur, quelque part entre le modem-routeur (inclus) et le fournisseur d'accès.

Procédons par ordre:

Il faut commencer par vérifier l'installation physique :

1- tous les appareils branchés à la ligne téléphonique (Minitel, répondeur, téléphone filaire, base primaire de téléphone sans fil...) doivent l'être au travers d'un filtre ADSL. Un filtre s'insère entre l'appareil et la prise téléphonique, et ressemble généralement à ça :





Il est également possible que l'installation téléphonique puisse être équipé d'un «filtre maître ADSL», auquel cas tous les appareils doivent être reliés sur la ligne filtrée sortant du dispositif.

2- le modem-routeur, contrairement aux autres appareils, doit être relié à la prise prévue à cet effet sur l'un des filtres ADSL (prise du bas sur le modèle de la photo) à l'aide d'un câble téléphonique RJ11 en bon état.

3- le modem-routeur doit être alimenté, généralement au travers d'un bloc d'alimentation séparé (transformateur) branché sur le secteur.

Pour le moment, c'est surtout les deux premiers points qu'il faut vérifier.


Ensuite il faut réinitialiser le modem-routeur. Cela consiste à remettre le modem dans l'état où il était au moment de l'achat. La manipulation à effectuer dépend de la marque et du modèle.


*Quel est le modèle de ce modem-routeur Netgear ?*

Il faudrait la désignation complète (par exemple DG834Gv5) afin que je puisse retrouver le manuel correspondant sur le site de Netgear.


----------

